
Salesforce CEO accuses Stripe billionaires of not helping homeless - tnorthcutt
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/salesforce-ceo-accuses-stripe-billionaires-of-hoarding-money-and-not-helping-homeless-1.3667759
======
twblalock
San Francisco's government has taken millions of dollars from taxpayers over
the years and the homeless problem is worse than it has ever been. Why would
giving more money to the people who created the problem help to solve it?

~~~
abalone
SF homeless aid workers did not “create the problem” of increased
homelessness. Skyrocketing housing costs due to tech boom did.

Funding has never been enough. SF spends only $3.8K per homeless person. Cost
of keeping people housed is enormous.

~~~
twblalock
The SF homelessness problem has been in the news for decades. It was made
worse by the tech boom, but not caused by it.

Housing costs are largely the fault of the city government, which has pursued
rent control and restrictive building policies. As a result of those policies,
and the city’s tolerance of homeless encampments all over the place, SF has a
significantly worse homelessness problem than its neighboring cities do.

~~~
abalone
I said the increase in homelessness was caused by the tech boom. Glad we agree
on that.

But it’s weird how you think “tolerance” for camps causes homelessness. Last I
checked SF was short on shelter beds.

~~~
twblalock
> But it’s weird how you think “tolerance” for camps causes homelessness. Last
> I checked SF was short on shelter beds.

All Bay Area cities are short on shelter beds. There is a reason the
homelessness problem is much worse in SF than in other Bay Area cities.

